

Associated Press web charges: starting at $12 for 5 to 25 words of quoted material - timr
http://license.icopyright.net/user/offer.act?gid=3&inprocess=t&sid=36&tag=3.5721?icx_id%3DD90VCFA01&urs=WEBPAGE&urt=http://hosted.ap.org/dynamic/stories/A/APNEWSALERT?SITE%3DAP%26SECTION%3DHOME%26TEMPLATE%3DDEFAULT%26CTIME%3D2008-05-29-11-08-34

======
redorb
That should say for "Up to 25 words" ... you don't need to over emphasize
their high prices, it will take care of itself.

~~~
krschultz
You are still paying money for something you have the right to freely do. You
can't rip AP stories verbatim but an excerpt is fair use, this is like
charging a film critic to quote a movie.

